# Meat! Your maker vacuum sealer



## blmmlb (Oct 16, 2022)

Has anyone tried the meat! Your maker 16" vacuum sealer. It seems to have alot of nice features for the price but I can't find many reviews on it. I'm also looking at the LEM maxvac 1000 and 500 but they are only 14" any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 16, 2022)

Never heard of it. Sorry.
A SMF sponsor is Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
I read a lot of positive comments on their product line.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 17, 2022)

How often do you think you'll need a 16"seal? I have the Maxvac 500. And haven't yet needed a bag larger than that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2022)

Actually it is a nice feature to have a 16” bar. It gives you the option of sealing 2 bags at once or using 15” bags. I have a Vacmaster 380. We use it so much, it stays on the counter all the time.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 17, 2022)

Vacmaster 360 owner. The 16" is nice for larger items (seldom) or as Al stated, seal 2 at same time.


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 17, 2022)

My gamesaver has been starting to hiccup lately so I've been looking around, and just pulled the trigger on the vacmaster 360. No tax, free shipping and for 299 seems like a great deal.


----------



## blmmlb (Oct 17, 2022)

Steve H said:


> How often do you think you'll need a 16"seal? I have the Maxvac 500. And haven't yet needed a bag larger than that.


I'm not sure about having to use 16" I am just thinking it would be nice if needed. I sometimes will package whole deer legs and they don't always fit with my current one but it can only do 11 inch bags so they might fit it the 14 inch.


----------



## blmmlb (Oct 17, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Actually it is a nice feature to have a 16” bar. It gives you the option of sealing 2 bags at once or using 15” bags. I have a Vacmaster 380. We use it so much, it stays on the counter all the time.
> Al


They don't make the vacmaster 380 if they did that is the one i would go with they only have the 360 and I have read alot of mixed reviews on it and only comes with a one year warranty where-as the Lem 500 is 2 year and 1000 is 5 year and the meat on says limited lifetime.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2022)

blmmlb said:


> They don't make the vacmaster 380 if they did that is the one i would go with they only have the 360 and I have read alot of mixed reviews on it and only comes with a one year warranty where-as the Lem 500 is 2 year and 1000 is 5 year and the meat on says limited lifetime.


Thanks for the update, I didn’t know that. I bought mine when they first came out.
Al


----------



## negolien (Oct 17, 2022)

shrug I got an inkbird about a year ago works good for me.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 17, 2022)

I have the LEM 500 and the Magic Vac Jumbo30. I’ve used the LEM maybe 10 times over the years as it’s very big. The MV is my workhorse and as 

 Steve H
 mentioned, I rarely need a bag over 12”. I just smoked two shoulder hams and both fit very nicely into a 12” bag. I’ve only used the 500 on giant leg hams.


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 17, 2022)

blmmlb said:


> Has anyone tried the meat! Your maker 16" vacuum sealer. It seems to have alot of nice features for the price but I can't find many reviews on it. I'm also looking at the LEM maxvac 1000 and 500 but they are only 14" any input is greatly appreciated.


Take a look at the Vacmaster 360. It's a 15" external sealer. I know nothing about the meat one, but Vacmaster has excellent customer service,


----------



## tallbm (Oct 17, 2022)

blmmlb said:


> I'm not sure about having to use 16" I am just thinking it would be nice if needed. I sometimes will package whole deer legs and they don't always fit with my current one but it can only do 11 inch bags so they might fit it the 14 inch.


Hi there and welcome!

I hunt and fill the freezer (just filled it last weekend).
The 15 and 16 inch bars are nice if you do a lot of processing and want to seal 2 bags at once.  When processing a bunch of animals every bit of speed you can gain at any step helps immensly!

As for a whole deer leg, im not sure you will be able to get a whole leg in there.  Maybe a front leg or a really small bag leg but a 90 pound deer bag leg, I highly doubt it.

It's also nice to be able to vac seal a whole smoked pork butt or brisket with the 15/16 inch bags using the rolls to cut a bag as long as you like.

HOWEVER, I have cured and smoked 9-10 pork shoulders to make ham (vs using bag leg) and I had to cut off about 1/4 to 1/3 of the ham to get it to fit into the 15/16 inch bags I cut from the roll. 

Finally, vac sealers are notorious for crapping out fast and unexpectedly.  I would only go with tried and true brands unless you want to blaze a trail and risk failure.
A lifetime warranty sounds great as well... until a company goes out of business or cuts their line of products.  This company may be a new flash in the pan that tends to unload product and then tap out so a lifetime warranty is easy to offer when you are not around.
I know nothing about them but they may also be an up and comer trying to change things in the vac sealer industry.  Not sure it's a market ripe for innovation though :)

So I hope this real life experience of mine will give you some info to help make the decision.

[Edit: may as well mention my vac sealer]
Well since I'm giving my 2 cents.  I rock the commercial grade Westin Pro-2100 since 2012 and bag hundreds of pounds a meat each year as a hunter.  It should be up for consideration for you as well, in my opinion.

I tried the $200-$250 range of FoodSaver and will never use another food saver product again, it lasted 1 season and that was it.  Did my research and landed on the heavy duty 15" double piston fan cooled Westin.
It doesn't seem to be as popular as VacMaster and LEM VacMax models around here but I can attest to it working well and lasting this long.  If it dies I'll get another because I know what I am getting.

Also don't let bag holder and cutter features sell you on a model.  It's cheaper, 100x more convenient, and easier to buy the already pre-cut bags than to make your own AND you can still buy 1 bag roll and cut a custom bag when you need.  This is the reality.  Don't buy into all that bag holder and cutter gimmick nonsense :)


----------



## 48°North (Oct 17, 2022)

I have the 16" Meat! vacuum sealer and have zero complaints. Prior to the Meat! I was using a food saver for my personal sealer. I fully realize it is not an apples to apples comparison but the Meat! is night and day difference in quality and performance. 

I do all my own game, bird, and fish processing and the 16" bar is nice for the capability to do 2 bags at once and the occasional game leg or brisket that I want to seal whole in a large bag. 

From what I can tell the Meat! sealer is very similar to the Weston brand. They may even be the exact same one just different name and color. 

If you want to upgrade even more look into the chamber sealers. They are far superior to the external sealer but take a few more jingle to procure.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 17, 2022)

I bought the Lem chamber vac from Costco last year.  Haven't used my Weston 2300 sealer since then.
I looked at the Meat! sealer and would suggest the Weston instead.  Having the clear plexiglass lid on the Weston lets me see the bag position and makes getting a full seal easier.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 17, 2022)

The vacmaster 360 is a combination of the previous 380 & 350 combined


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 26, 2022)

I just got mine from Meat your Maker and it is very similar to the Vacmaster my friend has but way cheaper. Going to test it tomorrow.


----------



## Bigtank (Nov 26, 2022)

I have the .75hp #12 grinder from Meat Your Maker It's an awesome machine with a great warranty.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

Of topic. But Anova has a chamber vacuum sealer but under 250.00. It's not large. But I'm tempted!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 28, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Of topic. But Anova has a chamber vacuum sealer but under 250.00. It's not large. But I'm tempted!


Stay strong! Resist the temptation


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 1, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Of topic. But Anova has a chamber vacuum sealer but under 250.00. It's not large. But I'm tempted!


There are so many different sealers on the market now and I would like to see them all lined up with the innards exposed to see just how much difference in quality and or similarities  there are ! I paid 600 plus for the Meat your Maker chamber sealer but these other ones look the same and a heck of a lot cheaper and they are ALL made in China so what's the difference in Cheap?


----------

